# This is really cool!!!!!!!!



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Hello, every one and welcome to catering forum, I have lots of info to share with you. 
I've been through alot since I started catering, corporate dinning. loss of clients. loss of money, not enough help,and tons and tons of other problems. But other then those set backs, theres nothing I would change about this business. I Love It!!!
here we can talk about our business and trends ups and downs, highs and lows and everthing that partains to catering.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I agree Chef David, I did some private catering for awhile and it is topic that is worthy of it's own forum.

Let the posting begin.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Congrats! This will be one of my faves I'm sure!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

It's too cool, huh?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Welcome Sans Souci Chef, I hope you will enjoy our catering forum. We all have good info to share. Again, we welcome you.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Catering is tough stuff. I've done it on the institutional side and also the corporate outdoor picnic side. Nice forum.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Thank you chrose, do you have change for a ten?










[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited 12-11-2000).]


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Margaret, please try not to hurt anyones feelings.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Margaret, Thank you for your reply. I just don't want any students or such to get discouraged about catering or otherwise. And no, I work in Los Angeles as a on-site off-site caterer for the film industry, as well as a private catering. But, my contract is up in 15 days and I really don't know wether to renew or not. I would like to experience the east coast trends.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited 01-02-2001).]


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Wow! 100 people huh. What I do is prep everything first, then start w/ the stuff you can reheat at the event. Save all the small jobs until get there, like chopping herbs and making finishing sauces. Plan out your cooking times and make notes of every party, so you learn from every thing. Do not bite off more then you can chew!!


----------

